# Faltrad/Klapprad Mountainbike 26 Zoll NEU 269



## Timurr (30. November 2011)

Verkaufe Faltrad/Klapprad "Mountainbike" 26 Zoll NEU

- Schickes Pininfarina Design in Weiß
- Sicherer Faltmechanismus
- Leichter Aluminium Rahmen
- Praktischer und wartungsfreier Hardtailrahmen
- Shimano Schaltung
- Allround Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand
- Bequemer Sattel
- Gängige 26 Zoll Felgen, deshalb einfache  Zubehör- und Ersatzteilbeschaffung

Preis von 269 auf 219 VB reduziert.      (zzgl. evtl. Versand)

Link:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/weiteres/u172272

Selbstabholung bevorzugt. Versand möglich.

Achtung Privatverkauf . Keine Rücknahme, Garantie oder Umtausch!!!


----------



## Timurr (5. Dezember 2011)

Preis um 50 gesenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

